# Flaming Gorge/two pole/Wyo reciprocal



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

So if you are a Utah resident with a two pole permit, purchase the Wyo "stamp" to fish the Wyo side of the gorge, can you use 2 poles or are you limited to one pole on the Wyo side? Also, if you are a Ut resident without a second pole permit and have the Wyo reciprocal permit, does that allow you to use two poles on the Wyo side but only one pole on the Ut side?

No ice fishing so the 6 pole does not apply.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can use two poles in Wyoming, including Wyoming's part of Flaming Gorge Reservoir.

See page 6 under "Methods"
http://wgfd.wyo.gov/wtest/Departments/Fishing/pdfs/WYFISHINGREGS_1415_BROCHURE0004975.pdf

Exceptions to statewide fishing regulations for Flaming Gorge are on page 28.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

If you have a Utah 2 pole permit, you can fish on the Utah side with 2 poles.

If you have a Wyoming reciprocal permit and a Utah fishing license, you can fish on the Wyoming side with 2 poles.

If you do not have a Utah 2 pole permit you can fish on the Utah side with only 1 pole.

If you do not have a Utah 2 pole permit, a Utah fishing license, and a Wyoming reciprocal permit, you can fish on the Wyoming side with 2 poles.

Wyoming already allows 6 ice rods on the Gorge.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So what happens on July 1 when you no longer need that second pole permit in Utah does that carry over into Wyoming?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I saw that with a Wyo license you can fish with two poles and I thought that was the case with a reciprocal permit but I wasn't sure if the "reciprocal permit" was the equivalent of a Wyo license while using it on Flaming Gorge or just an extension of the Utah license and regs.

I'm just a little bit skeptical when it comes to enforcement of some unclear laws.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> So what happens on July 1 when you no longer need that second pole permit in Utah does that carry over into Wyoming?


There is no carryover between laws in the different states. They just have the same rules, with a few differences. On July 1, you don't need a 2 pole permit to fish in Utah with 2 poles. It has no effect on the rules in Wyoming.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Doc said:


> Thanks for the replies. I saw that with a Wyo license you can fish with two poles and I thought that was the case with a reciprocal permit but I wasn't sure if the "reciprocal permit" was the equivalent of a Wyo license while using it on Flaming Gorge or just an extension of the Utah license and regs.
> 
> I'm just a little bit skeptical when it comes to enforcement of some unclear laws.


Yeah, no extensions. The Utah rules do not extend into Wyoming and the Wyoming rules do not extend into Utah. A WY reciprocal is a Wyoming fishing stamp that is good for use on Flaming Gorge. (It's important that they call it a stamp because if you buy a "license" in WY, you also have to buy a "conservation stamp." The "conservation stamp" is not required to buy a reciprocal "stamp" because the "stamp" is not a "license.")


----------

